# Heroes 11/19/2007 (S02E09) "Cautionary Tales"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

There was no doubt in my mind that once Bennett was shot that he'd live again thanks to the blood that Bob took from Claire.

I like that HRG brought West in to help.

And boy am I really rooting for Suresh to die a horrible death. 

Victoria Pratt. Who are you?

And I really don't like that the blood from those with healing capabilities can heal others. It just seems really wrong. What if one of them had been a regular blood donor in their past? That'd have given many a surgeon a heart attack!


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't get why Bob would use the blood to save Bennet. I thought the whole point was to save Niki.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Victoria Pratt. Who are you?


A cheesy genre actress!
 


Shakhari said:


> I don't get why Bob would use the blood to save Bennet. I thought the whole point was to save Niki.


Just goes to show that Bob is playing a deeper game than you are.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, I'll be honest, I thought West would have the sense to fly away with Claire and the body, and when he and Claire flew away I was like, "Damn, they really killed HRG." Apparently Bob is playing a deeper game than me too.  I liked the Hiro story line.

43 minutes after the show and only 4 posts? I guess all the whiners finally left the show.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Indescribably awesome hour of television. Seriously, I am having a hard time thinking of words that say just how awesome that episode was. The early episodes this season may have been slow, had too many characters, too much going on, etc., but this episode more than made up for that.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm really glad they didn't kill HRG, I would really miss him. I feel really bad for Elle and I'm looking forward to seeing what she does next!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Could Suresh be saving HRG behind Bob's back?

This was a fantastic episode!! 

hope this isn't a dup - mobile keeps kicking me out...


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

the killer should have been future Hiro, not Kensei. That would have been a twist I could sink my teeth into. This is just too predictable, but maybe that's what they need to wrap this up in a neat little package in 2 eps.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This show is back, and how! It wasn't just the big stuff (HRG being shot, Adam revealed to Hiro), it was the little stuff: I love how little Hiro says "I'm Takezo Kensei!" and older Hiro smiles and says "Yes, you are."


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

What is the deal with the 2 more episodes thing? Is that because of the strike or had this part of the story been planned to end at this point all along?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Awesome episode, no doubt in my mind that they would be HRG back with the blood though.

I was surprised that they revealed it though in this episode. Thumbs up to that.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

This is the episode I've been waiting for all season!

I thought the timing in this episode was perfect, and there was finally a nice balance between giving us information and taunting us with new mysteries.

I especially enjoyed the very slow reveal of Adam as Kaito Nakamura's killer. With the couple of times immediately before that they _almost_ showed his face, finally getting the answer so nicely paced was especially enjoyable for the suspense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stalemate said:


> What is the deal with the 2 more episodes thing? Is that because of the strike or had this part of the story been planned to end at this point all along?


This season was originally going to be two arcs. They have written and shot an alternate ending to the last episode of the first arc that would make it suitable as a season finale if the strike kills the rest of the season. My guess is if the strike is still going on in two weeks (and it almost certainly will be), then that will be the end of Heroes for this season.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Best episode of the season because...

1. They moved the story along with important things happening.
2. No Mexitwins
3. No Nikki
4. No Micah and the cousin no one cares about.

Great writing in this one. When I saw the body on the table I flipped out.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I thought this was just another episode where nothing really happened. Did anyone really think it was someone other than Adam that killed Kaito?

My bet is on Adam healing HRG, not Bob. Adam has Peter with him, so they could have easily gotten to California. And HRG is an enemy of the company- the whole enemy of my enemy thing...

Still, by the end of the episode, nothing much had really happened. Parkman turned into an a-hole, that's about it....


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> the killer should have been future Hiro, not Kensei. That would have been a twist I could sink my teeth into. This is just too predictable, but maybe that's what they need to wrap this up in a neat little package in 2 eps.


What would have made it less predictable is if it was the first time we saw Adam / Kensei in the present time. *That* would have been teeth worthy.


----------



## skywalkr2 (Jun 16, 2003)

There are SO many plot lines that are so far from being resolved, that I cannot see any plausible way they could wrap it up in two episodes.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Nice episode.

But what was with the cheesy CGI placement of Suresh's nose bandage on his face in the reaction shots after he shot Bennett? Ah, the downside of having HD...


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I still don't understand why Adam is dangerous. Being 400 years old is neat but there are people out there with powers that are a lot more dangerous and destructive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Holy Sh--" 

Wasn't that the exact same ending as the episode where Claire woke up in the morgue with her chest splayed open? Nice touch.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Elle "What, you think this is my first day?" 
shocks herself
HRG "Hurts like a *****, doesn't it?"

Great show! This is the first time all season that I've liked West. Claire finally got her head out... 

And as already mentioned, no Twins, No Nikki, no Micah, no mimic cousin, :up::up:


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> "Holy Sh--"
> 
> Wasn't that the exact same ending as the episode where Claire woke up in the morgue with her chest splayed open? Nice touch.


Yes. Nice touch indeed.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Victoria Pratt. Who are you?


Joanna Cassidy

Best episode of the season so far. Other than some cheesy CGI flying effects (give Stargate Digital some more money and time!!!)the writing and acting was spot on excellent! The climax shooting was done very very well. It looked beautiful!

Heroes is back for me. I hope it stays.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> 43 minutes after the show and only 4 posts? I guess all the whiners finally left the show.


I think we were critical, not whining. Do you know the difference?

We never left show, the show left us. Even the creator of the show admitted he made mistakes. I'm hoping Hero's hasn't lost it's fan base and can recover. The impending short season doesn't bode well though.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Barmat said:


> The impending short season doesn't bode well though.


The UK routinely puts out excellent shows with seasons that only run around 8-12 episodes.

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

I just came on to brag that the parking lot scene was filmed in my town of San Pedro. So were the harbor scenes in tonite's episode of chuck.

I thought the episode was like whatever.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I love how little Hiro says "I'm Takezo Kensei!" and older Hiro smiles and says "Yes, you are."


And there are people who don't like any of the stuff with Hiro in this show.

That baffles me.

Jan


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> And there are people who don't like any of the stuff with Hiro in this show.


Are there really???

I understand how some people might have thought that the Ancient Japan stuff went on for way too long, but I didn't think anybody didn't like Hiro.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

It's a good thing that past Kaito didn't see present Kaito and Hiro watching him.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

GDG76 said:


> I thought this was just another episode where nothing really happened. Did anyone really think it was someone other than Adam that killed Kaito?


If the killer was Mike Tyson it wouldn't make much sense now would it?

Having the killer be somebody we've never seen would have been kinda lame.

But I do agree that the best cliffhanger type ending would have been if we hadn't seen Adam being around in the present last week, but I think it was kinda obvious that he was going to make it to the present from the 1600's, so it wouldn't have really been that much of a shock.

-smak-


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

They went from only three of the original twelve being dead (Deveux, Lindirman, and Petrelli Sr) to Victoria Pratt being the only one other than Angela, Bob, and Parkman Sr still alive? Adam was apparently a very busy boy after he killed Kaito, since he apparently killed the other unnamed four off camera.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So I guess no character can be permanatly dead, if Claire's or Adam's blood can heel them.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Elle "What, you think this is my first day?"
> shocks herself
> HRG "Hurts like a *****, doesn't it?"


Great line! I loved seeing that useless twit get a dose of her own mediciine. Now if she'd only died after Bennett shot her...

Count me as one who was totally shocked when Suresh shot Bennett and was saying "Oh! I liked him..." Then totally surprised when we saw Bennett live again at the end. :up::up::up: "holy sh*t" is right!

Also like when Bennett broke Suresh's nose again, but he deserves much worse now. Wonder how he will deal with his guilt about "killing" someone.

Good to see Parkman finally coming into his own about his powers and getting the best of Mrs. Petrelli.

Only two episodes left stinks IMHO...

Cheryl


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> So I guess no character can be permanently dead, if Claire's or Adam's blood can heel them.


Perhaps once one's blood has coagulated, Clair's blood won't do any good?


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

> Good to see Parkman finally coming into his own about his powers and getting the best of Mrs. Petrelli.


Parkman jumped ship. He compromised his morals and in the end, it will bite him...it always does on TV.

I really liked this episode...plenty of reveals, and plenty of new questions...

We still don't know who the real bad guy is and I like that.

The one thing that I don't like is this whole "blood can cure everything" thing. It seems like weak writing and I hope they don't use it often. I could see it becoming a cheap way to end an episode with suspense...only to just bring the person back in the next episode...


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

speedcouch said:


> Count me as one who was totally shocked when Suresh shot Bennett and was saying "Oh! I liked him..." Then totally surprised when we saw Bennett live again at the end. :up::up::up: "holy sh*t" is right!


Did Suresh see Bennett alive again at the end?


----------



## msrolla (Feb 11, 2004)

No one caught the line where Kaito/Sulu said that this was his first time travel?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Elle shocking herself was hilarious, but I'm a bit concerned that the character was so stupid to try it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Perhaps once one's blood has coagulated, Clair's blood won't do any good?


I agree: blood won't do you any good if you don't have veins/heart/etc. Although it didn't bother me I did have to laugh at using an IV on a dead person: that won't work if there's no heart to pump the blood around! It'll just sit there in the IV. It would have been more realistic if they'd had an artificial heart machine pumping the blood (I don't remember what they're called: those things they hook you up to during heart surgery). But whatever; this was unquestionably the best episode of the season. Count me as surprised when they brought HRG back; I didn't see that coming.



ElJay said:


> Elle shocking herself was hilarious, but I'm a bit concerned that the character was so stupid to try it.


Remember, Elle's nuts. She basically has the maturity and intelligence of an 11 year old, if even that. It didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

ElJay said:


> Elle shocking herself was hilarious, but I'm a bit concerned that the character was so stupid to try it.


I'm not surprised about that - she's a person who mainly just responds without thinking. The big hole I see with the story line there is that they managed to transport her to the exchange with nothing more than her wrists taped up. Why wouldn't she have tried to escape once they took her out of the water? Why bother to wait until Claire is flying away with West? She could have shocked HRG as soon as they got out of the car if she wanted to.



tivogurl said:


> I still don't understand why Adam is dangerous. Being 400 years old is neat but there are people out there with powers that are a lot more dangerous and destructive.


A 400 year old man could have learned ALOT. It would be no big deal for him to take 10 years per topic and become an expert in 10 different things in 100 years. Also, if the gifts breed true, his "dangerous plans" could have been to father a race of immortals, which would rule over humanity - much worse than just a race of people with a variety of powers ruling over humanity.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

RickStrobel said:


> Did Suresh see Bennett alive again at the end?


Sometimes I blink and miss things on this show when there is so much going on, but....I don't think we know who saw HRG alive. Didn't we see him shot/dead on the pavement, and then next thing was the blood dripping into him and he regenerated? So who saved him? We know Bob got Claire's blood, but don't know who gave it to HRG....Holy S#[email protected]!


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

atrac said:


> Joanna Cassidy


Are you sure about this? Her list doesn't have "Heroes".

My guess is that Victoria is Noah's wife, Claire's adoptive mom. They both are red-headed. Her memory has been thoroughly wipe, and her ignorance seems kinda faked.

Anybody else disappointed that Hiro didn't ask what his father's power was? Seems like something a son would want to know before his death.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

msrolla said:


> No one caught the line where Kaito/Sulu said that this was his first time travel?


There was also a line about Hiro's emotions clouding his judgement. A little Spock if you please.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

I was on the edge of my seat the entire episode!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

My biggest gripe is that "2 more eps" stuff.  Other than that, I loved it! Although I was almost sure that Adam was Sulu's killer, I did wonder if they'd pull a fast one. I spewed Coke out my nose at Ellie's zapping herself, and I loved HRG's reaction to surviving.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I loved this episode!! Awesome!!

I didn't want HRG to die so I was pleasantly surprised to see him alive in the end.

But I'm another one who's a bit bummed at the prospect of having only two more episodes this season... And just when it starts to get good.



Any chance they'll just drop the Mexitwin and Copy-Cat Cousin plots entirely in the interest of time? That would be the only saving grace.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dtle said:


> Are you sure about this? Her list doesn't have "Heroes".
> 
> My guess is that Victoria is Noah's wife, Claire's adoptive mom. They both are red-headed. Her memory has been thoroughly wipe, and her ignorance seems kinda faked.


It's definitely Cassidy in the picture...


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's definitely Cassidy in the picture...


I'm sure plastic surgery or some more heroic explanation will present itself when an actress change occurs.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

hefe said:


> Nice episode.
> 
> But what was with the cheesy CGI placement of Suresh's nose bandage on his face in the reaction shots after he shot Bennett? Ah, the downside of having HD...


I noticed that too :down:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I should have seen it coming, but I was totally surprised by Noah surviving in the end.

There were some really cool visuals in this episode. The shots with Noah & Suresh in the car were right out of a 40's movie. Also, the really wide shots when Hiro & his father were paying their respects were beautiful.

Great episode all around. I loved that Noah & West quickly bonded over the shared concern for Claire.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wanted to slap Suresh. Why would he do that?!?!? Has he gone completely stupid? Maybe the Hatian took more than he was suppose to. Noah sent Suresh the pictures, Suresh knew what Noah was afraid of, and yet he still takes the company issued gun, and not only shoots...but aims at the head! Mr. Moral Compas didn't seem to bat an eye at shooting someone in the head. If you just want to stop someone...especially someone without a power, you don't need to aim at the head!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved the shot of young Hiro and future Hiro simultaneously pushing up their glasses.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Great episode. I thought the dialog was particularly tight this episode; even moreso than normal.

I was surprised both by Noah's death (I thought it would happen later in the season, but I guess we really are late in the season at this point), and also by his resurrection.

There was one good flying scene in this episode - the split second scene where West nabbed Noah as he left his front door. (The effects of their actual in-air flight thereafter -- not so much). The effects for the rest of the show/other powers are generally very good; I just wish they could work out the kinks with flight.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think they screwed up that final shot going from the IV bag to Bennet's face. We were supposed to believe the blood was for Niki, but as the camera panned up, the person receiving the blood had on no shirt, so the surprise was ruined before it got to Noah's face.

I was also unsurprised that Adam was Kaito's killer. I thought they pretty much told us that last week.

But it was a good episode overall. Glad to see them getting some of the Heroes together and combining the stories. Makes the plots much more interesting.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think they screwed up that final shot going from the IV bag to Bennet's face. We were supposed to believe the blood was for Niki, but as the camera panned up, the person receiving the blood had on no shirt, so the surprise was ruined before it got to Noah's face.


OTOH, I wouldn't mind seeing Niki topless.  But, no such luck.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think they screwed up that final shot going from the IV bag to Bennet's face. We were supposed to believe the blood was for Niki, but as the camera panned up, the person receiving the blood had on no shirt, so the surprise was ruined before it got to Noah's face.


I knew as soon as I saw the hand that it was Noah. The hand was obviously more masculine.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

WinBear said:


> I'm sure plastic surgery or some more heroic explanation will present itself when an actress change occurs.


??? Why are you so sure it's not going to be Cassidy?


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think they screwed up that final shot going from the IV bag to Bennet's face. We were supposed to believe the blood was for Niki, but as the camera panned up, the person receiving the blood had on no shirt, so the surprise was ruined before it got to Noah's face.


I do not think we ever saw anybody with HRG when he woke up, so he could have been resurrected by Adam/Peter instead of by Bob/Suresh.



DevdogAZ said:


> I was also unsurprised that Adam was Kaito's killer. I thought they pretty much told us that last week.


I agree -- but the question of motive is still open. Adam could be after revenge on the company or just eliminating other Heroes who could interfere in his world-changing plans, but he could also simply be out to hurt Hiro, as he vowed some 300+ years ago, in which case Kaito was his first and only target when he escaped and learned who is son was. All signs point to Adam attacking everybody, but that is the sort of misdirection the Company does. (As the jailer, you would think Bob would be first on Adam's list, if revenge was the motive, but he has not been attacked.)

With only 2 weeks left, my money is still on Adam, but the writers seem to have deliberately left open other possibilities.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

It would make sense that it was Adam/Peter that rescued Bennett since they also have the same agenda of bringing down the company. OTOH, I doubt that Suresh and Bob would have just left Bennett's body there by the ocean.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> So I guess no character can be permanatly dead, if Claire's or Adam's blood can heel them.


They're only _mostly_ dead.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, we now have confirmation that, despite some assertions to the contrary in last week's thread, Elle wasn't using the term "Dad" ironically on the phone. 

I never get tired of being right.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

The whole blood thing kind of bothers me. The writers have already established that the powers are controlled by the brain, so why would a blood transfusion give powers? Even the family lineage doesn't tie into this because your genetics are not directly tied to your blood, are they?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> BTW, we now have confirmation that, despite some assertions to the contrary in last week's thread, Elle wasn't using the term "Dad" ironically on the phone.
> 
> I never get tired of being right.


Apparently you weren't here for the "Did Sun sleep with her English teacher" arguments on the Lost threads. Around here, having irrefutable evidence that you were right and they were wrong is no defense.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Apparently you weren't here for the "Did Sun sleep with her English teacher" arguments on the Lost threads. Around here, having irrefutable evidence that you were right and they were wrong is no defense.


I don't watch Lost. I still owe JJ Abrams a swift kick in the nuts for wasting 5 years of my life with Alias.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Really predictable episode. I thought it was just ok for that reason. I knew a while back when nathan was healed by adam that HRG was going to die but get healed. I also felt they broadcasted suresh's moral quandary too much. And Adam killing Kaito was pretty obvious at this point.

I do like the implication that Elle is maybe rethinking her loyalties. And that parkman did cross the line with angela petrelli.

There are a few people we haven't met in the photo of the company... victoria, the hispanic guy, and the african american lady.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think they screwed up that final shot going from the IV bag to Bennet's face. We were supposed to believe the blood was for Niki, but as the camera panned up, the person receiving the blood had on no shirt, so the surprise was ruined before it got to Noah's face.


I wasn't surprised. As soon as HRG was shot, knowing that Bob had taken some blood from Claire, I knew he was going to be healed by her blood.

But the guy on the table could have been Hiro's father, with some weird twist with Adam...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> They're only _mostly_ dead.


Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

scheckeNYK said:


> The whole blood thing kind of bothers me. The writers have already established that the powers are controlled by the brain, so why would a blood transfusion give powers? Even the family lineage doesn't tie into this because your genetics are not directly tied to your blood, are they?


I hadn't thought that getting blood gave you healing power, more like it's a one shot deal for what ails you. You get healed, but once it's out of your system you're back to normal.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> Have fun storming the castle!


you think it'll work?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I hadn't thought that getting blood gave you healing power, more like it's a one shot deal for what ails you. You get healed, but once it's out of your system you're back to normal.


That was my thought as well.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

milo99 said:


> you think it'll work?


It would take a miracle!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? Why are you so sure it's not going to be Cassidy?


I'm not, I'm generalizing. They've already painted themselves out of a corner once using a photo of one actor and changing it later. (The Papa Suresh book jacket.)


----------



## ZooCaretaker (May 22, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> I just wanted to slap Suresh. Why would he do that?!?!? Has he gone completely stupid? Maybe the Hatian took more than he was suppose to.


Good point -- Was Suresh always so wimpy or has it just been since the Hatian?


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> There were some really cool visuals in this episode. The shots with Noah & Suresh in the car were right out of a 40's movie.


I noticed that, too. Great work playing with depth-of-field on that - it was a cool visual trick where I expected one of their faces to be out of focus at any one time.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Suresh was justified given what his character has seen. There is a real virus and claire's blood would be very useful. HRG seems quick to kill people just to protect his family and does not seem to have the best interests of the world at heart anymore. Everything he knows about the company that is bad came from HRG's mouth. His own experiences indicate that they are not all that evil so far.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

allan said:


> OTOH, I wouldn't mind seeing Niki topless.  But, no such luck.


This is as close as you're going to get.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

So, if Suresh's blood cured his sister, and Claire's blood cured HRG, and Adam's blood cured Nathan, what does that say about Suresh?

Is it possible Suresh shot HRG as a ruse with the full intention of reviving him with Claire's blood?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Suresh was justified given what his character has seen. There is a real virus and claire's blood would be very useful. HRG seems quick to kill people just to protect his family and does not seem to have the best interests of the world at heart anymore. Everything he knows about the company that is bad came from HRG's mouth. His own experiences indicate that they are not all that evil so far.


No, it still seems out of character. He couldn't even kill Sylar when given the chance...but he doesn't seem to hesitate to shoot HRG in the head???


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> There are a few people we haven't met in the photo of the company... victoria, the hispanic guy, and the african american lady.


Parkman told Angela the others were dead, which is why he was trying so hard to find Victoria, so I'm guessing we're never going to find out anything about them.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Great ep. While I saw the water thing with Elle coming I was pretty surprised about everything else. I was looking forward to Elle's reaction. But otherwise, I'm glad I don't try too hard to figure stuff out. It is much more fun being surprised.



TAsunder said:


> There are a few people we haven't met in the photo of the company... victoria, the hispanic guy, and the african american lady.


Hispanic guy, huh? I wonder if any relation to the Vene Twins?

Do we know Niki's mom? Maybe Victoria. And the AA is Devaux, no?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> This is as close as you're going to get.


Or this:


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

As for the parking lot scene, what a jumble of lighting. Starts of as if midday. By the end it is a bit of a mish mash. But the last three shots are the worst with Suresh looking. They show flyboy and claire heading toward the sun then back to Suresh and his shadow is going to his front left instead of behind him. 

I know, very nitpick but it jarred me.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

something nobody else seems to have brought up this week- Angela's power mystery. Some have theorized it's a persuasion type, but this ep would make you discount that theory, seeing as it was Parkman who was doing the jedi mind trick. they haven't even hinted (at least in a way that would be SOMEWHAT apparent) at what her power really is....


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> No, it still seems out of character. He couldn't even kill Sylar when given the chance...but he doesn't seem to hesitate to shoot HRG in the head???


He came to regret not shooting sylar. Given the choice again, he would kill him without hesitation, I am sure.

He did hesitate when shooting, HRG. He seemed really upset about it afterwards too, and did not pull the trigger until he felt he had no choice.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

milo99 said:


> something nobody else seems to have brought up this week- Angela's power mystery. Some have theorized it's a persuasion type, but this ep would make you discount that theory, seeing as it was Parkman who was doing the jedi mind trick. they haven't even hinted (at least in a way that would be SOMEWHAT apparent) at what her power really is....


The scene from the flashback with Nathan's wife seemed to imply that she had the power of persuasion, but that she needed physical contact with her target in order to be effective.

That would not be inconsistent with her last scene with Parkman.

Of course, the flashback could have just been misdirection.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

busyba said:


> The scene from the flashback with Nathan's wife seemed to imply that she had the power of persuasion, but that she needed physical contact with her target in order to be effective.
> 
> That would not be inconsistent with her last scene with Parkman.
> 
> Of course, the flashback could have just been misdirection.


That makes sense, I think that's still her power. What I want to know is what Sulu/Nakamura's power was. Now that he's perma-dead I don't know that we'll ever find out...unless they do yet another flashback.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> That makes sense, I think that's still her power. What I want to know is what Sulu/Nakamura's power was. Now that he's perma-dead I don't know that we'll ever find out...unless they do yet another flashback.


We don't have much to go on. I would guess muscle mimic or someone who can impart knowledge unto people supernaturally.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> What I want to know is what Sulu/Nakamura's power was.


I believe he was a master swordsman.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hapdrastic said:


> That makes sense, I think that's still her power. What I want to know is what Sulu/Nakamura's power was. Now that he's perma-dead I don't know that we'll ever find out...unless they do yet another flashback.


Hiro can always go into the past to get advice from his father, though. Maybe "pseudo-dead" (sorta rhymes with sulu-dead?) is a better term.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I believe he was a master swordsman.


Oh My!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

busyba said:


> I don't watch Lost. I still owe JJ Abrams a swift kick in the nuts for wasting 5 years of my life with Alias.


Why? Say what you will about Season 5 with JG's pregnancy and all, and general plot lines, but I thought the ending of the series was very fitting.

Now, back to Heroes......What a great episode. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Two things:
1. When did Claire's mom find out about Natan, Claire's biological father, being able to fly. When he fathered Claire, nobody knew he could fly. And, IIRC, Claire never found out he could fly. And HRG kept the company info from her: so how did she know? (If you can't remember the scene, she tells HRG that girls pick boyfriends like their dads, and he asked if that was because West could fly.)

2. Suresh's instant transformation into a company man could be from the influence of Parkman Sr. He'd been living with Matt, and Parkman Sr. may have hijacked his brain.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Two things:
> 1. When did Claire's mom find out about Natan, Claire's biological father, being able to fly. When he fathered Claire, nobody knew he could fly. And, IIRC, Claire never found out he could fly. And HRG kept the company info from her: so how did she know? (If you can't remember the scene, she tells HRG that girls pick boyfriends like their dads, and he asked if that was because West could fly.)


It was mentioned early in the season that in the aftermath of last season, HRG engaged in some fairly thorough full disclosure with his wife.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> And, IIRC, Claire never found out he could fly.


Unless she went blind right before Nathan flew off with Peter in last season's finale, I'm pretty sure she knew that Nathan could fly. She watched them fly away together. Then I'm pretty sure once Noah brought Claire home and had a reunion, there was talk about how Nathan and Peter "saved the world" and how.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> Unless she went blind right before Nathan flew off with Peter in last season's finale, I'm pretty sure she knew that Nathan could fly. She watched them fly away together. Then I'm pretty sure once Noah brought Claire home and had a reunion, there was talk about how Nathan and Peter "saved the world" and how.


See, I hedged my bets with the "IIRC". I obviously didn't recall correctly.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> I loved the shot of young Hiro and future Hiro simultaneously pushing up their glasses.


I thought that was cool too. But it was young Hiro and Present Hiro, not Future Hiro (who we haven't seen this season).
Get your Hiros straight!


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

hapdrastic said:


> That makes sense, I think that's still her power. What I want to know is what Sulu/Nakamura's power was. Now that he's perma-dead I don't know that we'll ever find out...unless they do yet another flashback.





TAsunder said:


> We don't have much to go on. I would guess muscle mimic or someone who can impart knowledge unto people supernaturally.


I think you are on the money that it has something to do with imparting knowledge/skills. Didn't he teach Hiro how to swordfight in Season 1 in just a few minutes (in the back room of the New York sword shop)?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> And, IIRC, Claire never found out he could fly. And HRG kept the company info from her: so how did she know?


Claire found out first last season after she told Peter about Ted. Peter tried to convince Nathan and mentioned that he could fly. I seem to remember that Claire's response was, "You can fly? Cool."

And of course she saw Nathan fly off with Peter in the finale.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

WinBear said:


> I'm not, I'm generalizing. They've already painted themselves out of a corner once using a photo of one actor and changing it later. (The Papa Suresh book jacket.)


What's the story with the book jacket? I don't remember an actor change.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mike20878 said:


> What's the story with the book jacket? I don't remember an actor change.


I think they just needed the book as a prop before they cast the part, and used a placeholder image.

In this case, there can be no doubt that it's gonna be Joanna Cassidy, because it's clearly her in the photograph, not some anonymous woman.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

UTV2TiVo said:


> I think you are on the money that it has something to do with imparting knowledge/skills. Didn't he teach Hiro how to swordfight in Season 1 in just a few minutes (in the back room of the New York sword shop


Hmm...I thought that had more to do with Hiro's control of time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Mike20878 said:


> What's the story with the book jacket? I don't remember an actor change.


In S1, we saw the book written by Suresh's father with his picture clearly displayed on the back cover. It was a fairly recognizable character actor, but I don't remember his name. Later in the season, when they actually had an episode that featured Chandra Suresh, a different actor was used.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

BrandonRe said:


> Hmm...I thought that had more to do with Hiro's control of time.


That's possible, but what reason would Hiro have to stop time when his father first took him into the back room?

I got the impression at the time that we were seeing a glimpse of Sulu's power.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Mike20878 said:


> What's the story with the book jacket? I don't remember an actor change.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

UTV2TiVo said:


> I thought that was cool too. But it was young Hiro and Present Hiro, not Future Hiro (who we haven't seen this season).
> Get your Hiros straight!


Depends on how you look at it, from the point of view of the time frame that they were in when it happened it was present day Hiro and future Hiro. From an age perspective it's either young Hiro and mid-20s Hiro. From our present-day perspective it'd be past Hiro and present Hiro. 

"You're not thinking fourth dimensionally!"


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

balboa dave said:


>


One might think, for the sake of continuity, that they could've put the same jacket & tie, and put a turban on the new actor and placed him in front of the same background to make the photos more similar.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So Hiro can go back an talk with his father whenever he wants.


----------



## Elevation (Jun 29, 2004)

My first thought was that Bob rescued Noah so he will be able to draw Claire to him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Elevation said:


> My first thought was that Bob rescued Noah so he will be able to draw Claire to him.


But now that he has her blood, does he need her anymore? I thought they got what they needed from her.

Which raises the question: if HRG knew they had Adam Monroe in custody (since they've had him for 30 years), why would HRG be so paranoid about the Company taking Claire for experimentation if they already had someone with the same powers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> But now that he has her blood, does he need her anymore? I thought they got what they needed from her.


Her blood is not a self-renewable resource. They need her to keep pumping it out.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> But now that he has her blood, does he need her anymore? I thought they got what they needed from her.
> 
> Which raises the question: if HRG knew they had Adam Monroe in custody (since they've had him for 30 years), why would HRG be so paranoid about the Company taking Claire for experimentation if they already had someone with the same powers.


Perhaps he was too low level to know -- Parkman referred to him as a "middle manager" and "schlub" (I think), when HRG did not even know Linderman was involved in the Company last year.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Elevation said:


> My first thought was that Bob rescued Noah so he will be able to draw Claire to him.


I was thinking along the same lines. Maybe even going as far as to think it was all a setup. Kill him, revive him, win over him and Claire.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Pilot episodes sometimes have casting inconsistencies...

I think it's not that big a deal that a book cover had a different picture than the eventual actor.

I mean, Seinfeld replaced his father on Seinfeld after a few episodes of another actor playing him.

I'm getting more and more curious about why some powers are duplicated amongst multiple characters, and some aren't.

We have 2 flyers, 2-4 mind controller/readers, 2 absorbers of others powers, yet the others are mostly unique.

We have Claire having a different power than her parents, but Matt and his Dad have the same powers.

In some ways it seems genetic, yet in others it seems like the powers were given to them. Yet who would give the Mexi-twins THOSE powers?

-smak-


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

The folks with duplicated powers were abducted by the company. It might be that they know how to activate latent powers due to genetics. Matt didn't start reading minds until after he was abducted and then released, right?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think duplicated powers are because they are. Unimaginative writing? Possibly. Maybe the powers aren't exactly the same. Maybe Wes and Nathan don't fly the same way.

But in a universe where people have powers, is it logical to only have one person who can fly and that's it?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

smak said:


> Pilot episodes sometimes have casting inconsistencies...
> 
> I think it's not that big a deal that a book cover had a different picture than the eventual actor.


And I'm 100% with you on that, my issue was that they showed the wrong book jacket in a later episode, after Erik Avari had been signed as Dr. Suresh. That was sloppy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Well, I'll be honest, I thought West would have the sense to fly away with Claire and the body, and when he and Claire flew away I was like, "Damn, they really killed HRG."


They established that he isn't strong (he had to drop HRG earlier in the episode). He probably couldn't hold both of them.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> What would have made it less predictable is if it was the first time we saw Adam / Kensei in the present time. *That* would have been teeth worthy.


The first time we saw Adam/Kensei in present time was the first time we saw Hiro's father die.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> I still don't understand why Adam is dangerous. Being 400 years old is neat but there are people out there with powers that are a lot more dangerous and destructive.


You can do a lot of damage if you live that long.

Read up on Vandal Savage in DC Comics. For one thing, you keep building up knowledge. Think how much you would know if you could keep learning and travelling, etc., for an extra 320 years or so than you can now. Then add in that you can do things that make you indestructable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> It's a good thing that past Kaito didn't see present Kaito and Hiro watching him.


Why? He knows about powers and stuff. What would it do?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> Have fun storming the castle!


Does he have to wear a tassel?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I think duplicated powers are because they are. Unimaginative writing? Possibly.


Or, if you don't duplicate some powers then you wind up with some real stretches. Like when Jimmy Olson turned into, well, Turtleboy!


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

TreborPugly said:


> Matt didn't start reading minds until after he was abducted and then released, right?


Nope, he was hearing things before he was abducted. Also Claire survived the fire as a baby before the company had her.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Regarding duplicate powers, I read an interview with the writers that


Spoiler



there are only so many powers, and there's a reason for that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> They established that he isn't strong (he had to drop HRG earlier in the episode). He probably couldn't hold both of them.


His arms weren't that strong, but his levitation power was enough to lift them both easily...made me wonder after they were on the ground, and Noah sat on his back, why he didn't just fly back up real fast to knock him off.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Regarding duplicate powers, I read an interview with the writers that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I also believe Suresh lays out the possibilities in the first scene in ep 1 in his class as well as a couple of other episodes.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I think duplicated powers are because they are. Unimaginative writing? Possibly. Maybe the powers aren't exactly the same. Maybe Wes and Nathan don't fly the same way.
> 
> But in a universe where people have powers, is it logical to only have one person who can fly and that's it?


Maybe everyone has the same powers. It's just that different aspects are developing at different times for different people. Eventually, they'll all have the same set of abilities.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Unless she went blind right before Nathan flew off with Peter in last season's finale, I'm pretty sure she knew that Nathan could fly. She watched them fly away together. Then I'm pretty sure once Noah brought Claire home and had a reunion, there was talk about how Nathan and Peter "saved the world" and how.


It was even mentioned to her earlier in Season 1 when she, Peter, and Nathan were all together.

Nathan (to Peter, paraphrasing): How is being able to fly going to help anybody?
Claire (to Nathan): You can fly?
Nathan nods to Claire.
Claire (to herself, half smiling): That's cool.

EDIT: OK, smeeked. I guess I'll read all 1000 pages before posting from now on.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

hefe said:


> His arms weren't that strong, but his levitation power was enough to lift them both easily...made me wonder after they were on the ground, and Noah sat on his back, why he didn't just fly back up real fast to knock him off.


From what we've seen, the thrust force always seems to be downward with respect to the orientation of the body - they don't seem to be able to fly in any direction regardless of physical orientation a la Superman (who could fly "down" while standing, etc.).

If this is the case, then West would only have succeeded in dragging his face in the dirt.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm not convinced that Adam is really a "bad" guy. Remember the story about Heroes, Generation 1 - they first set out to change the world, save the world. Then they "lost their way" and some got selfish and used their powers for profit.

I interpret this to mean that Adam was against it, but they got greedy and couldn't figure out how to kill him (maybe cutting off his head would just cause another head to grow!) so they locked him up and threw away the key - he waited for another to be locked up with him with the powers to get him out, and is now taking out his revenge.

This is further evidenced by the fact that most of them accept(ed) that Adam is coming to kill them and expressed remorse for what they did to him and their past actions.

So are they painting Adam as the bad guy with good intentions, or is he the good guy misunderstood? Is there a difference?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

unicorngoddess said:


> No, it still seems out of character. He couldn't even kill Sylar when given the chance...but he doesn't seem to hesitate to shoot HRG in the head???


exploding glasses.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

speaker city said:


> I just came on to brag that the parking lot scene was filmed in my town of San Pedro. So were the harbor scenes in tonite's episode of chuck.
> 
> I thought the episode was like whatever.


I knew that wasn't Imperial Beach! I've never been there, but everybody who watched John From Cincinnati said they really did use IB, so I knew this was somewhere else.

They made a big point about saying it was IB. Why not just say San Pedro?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smak said:


> In some ways it seems genetic, yet in others it seems like the powers were given to them.


We still don't know exactly what's up with the two marks/implants in the necks of some of the heroes, do we? Did that inject a power into someone, or activate their power, control their power, or is it a GPS thing-a-ma-jig for the Company to track the heroes?



smak said:


> Yet who would give the Mexi-twins THOSE powers?


Let's see ... since Maya's eyes turn inky and she cries ink, I'd say it came from her INKA (Inca) ancestors!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Something is not adding up. Why would they need claire's blood if they really did have adam for all that time? He must be lying. All that time that he was in there, they could have drawn gallons and gallons of his blood.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Something bothering me is the age at which the powers appear. Peter and Nathan didn't get their powers until adulthood, Micah got them in adolescence, and Claire got them as a teenager. Why do the powers take so long to manifest themselves in some people? Could this be the experimentation the company was doing?

Oh, and if Adam were truly good, he wouldn't be killing out of revenge. And put me down for someone who thinks HRG was revived by Adam and Peter.


----------



## Fassade (Apr 8, 2004)

getreal said:


> We still don't know exactly what's up with the two marks/implants in the necks of some of the heroes, do we? Did that inject a power into someone, or activate their power, control their power, or is it a GPS thing-a-ma-jig for the Company to track the heroes?


It is not 100% clear, but in a Season 1 "Company Man" flashback, didn't the Company tell HRG to keep Claire and bring her if and when in when her power manifested? If that is the case, then I doubt the Company helps activate powers, just that they keep tabs or maniuplate those who have them. My guess is it is a tracking device, and that Claire had to live with HRG because, as a (suspected) healer, she had to live with a Company man because her healing factor would reject the implant.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Something bothering me is the age at which the powers appear. Peter and Nathan didn't get their powers until adulthood, Micah got them in adolescence, and Claire got them as a teenager. Why do the powers take so long to manifest themselves in some people? Could this be the experimentation the company was doing?
> 
> Oh, and if Adam were truly good, he wouldn't be killing out of revenge. And put me down for someone who thinks HRG was revived by Adam and Peter.


Ostensibly, they all had their powers from birth, but they never manifested fully until the eclipse (there was also an eclipse in the time of Takezo Kensei when Hiro went back). It was implied that Claire may have had her powers from birth (since she survived the fire that her mom started).

I remember reading an interview with the producers that said that the eclipse had something to do with "activating" them fully, and that it would be explained later on.

If not, then the entire logo for the show makes no sense.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

classicX said:


> Ostensibly, they all had their powers from birth, but they never manifested fully until the eclipse (there was also an eclipse in the time of Takezo Kensei when Hiro went back). It was implied that Claire may have had her powers from birth (since she survived the fire that her mom started).
> 
> I remember reading an interview with the producers that said that the eclipse had something to do with "activating" them fully, and that it would be explained later on.
> 
> If not, then the entire logo for the show makes no sense.


I don't think her mom started the fire.

I just think there was a fire, but her mother, as a side effect of the ability to create fire, is immune to fire.

Why would her mother start a fire?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Something bothering me is the age at which the powers appear. Peter and Nathan didn't get their powers until adulthood, Micah got them in adolescence, and Claire got them as a teenager.


I had assumed Claire's survival of the fire as a child was due to her powers. Maybe not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think her mom started the fire.


"RYAN STARTED THE FI-RE!!!" 



> Why would her mother start a fire?


Why would Peter blow up New York? 

Maybe she didn't have full control of her powers and she had an accident.

Then again, she's a smoker, so she probably just fell asleep in bed with a lit cigarette.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

LooseWiring said:


> Is it possible Suresh shot HRG as a ruse with the full intention of reviving him with Claire's blood?


This was my initial thought also.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

getreal said:


> We still don't know exactly what's up with the two marks/implants in the necks of some of the heroes, do we? Did that inject a power into someone, or activate their power, control their power, or is it a GPS thing-a-ma-jig for the Company to track the heroes?


They've explained that, it's some sort of tracker. I think it used to be something mechanical because Claude had dug his out. But IIRC they've suggested since then that it's some sort of radioactive compound that enables them to track people. They made a big deal about how even circumventing that wouldn't help anyone if they didn't save Molly at the end of Season 1 since she can find anyone, anywhere.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> ... her mother, as a side effect of the ability to create fire, is immune to fire.


Yet Elle is obviously not immune to electricity. She can dish it out, but she can't take it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

getreal said:


> Yet Elle is obviously not immune to electricity. She can dish it out, but she can't take it.


And the nuclear guy from last season (Ted?) wasn't affected by his own radiation. I wonder if Claude could see himself while invisible?


----------



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Oh, and if Adam were truly good, he wouldn't be killing out of revenge. And put me down for someone who thinks HRG was revived by Adam and Peter.


If he was revived by Adam and Peter then they wouldn't need Claire's blood. They would just use Adam's blood. If it was Suresh/Bob then they obviously used Claire's blood.

Rob


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

danterner said:


> And the nuclear guy from last season (Ted?) wasn't affected by his own radiation. I wonder if Claude could see himself while invisible?


Peter could see Claude after he copied his power, so I'd think so.


----------



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

If Angela Petrelli's power was persuasion, then does that mean it is a variant of the Parkmans powers? If so, then should have been some kind of conflict reading her mind like Parkman had with his dad. Since there wasn't any, it has to be some kind of offshoot.

Hiro's father's power might be the teaching thing an offshoot of the power Uhura's granddaughter - the mimicing power, but he can send the powers or "teach" them to others instead of just himself. Maybe the grandaughter's power will evolve the same way.

Rob


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

robpickles said:


> If Angela Petrelli's power was persuasion, then does that mean it is a variant of the Parkmans powers? If so, then should have been some kind of conflict reading her mind like Parkman had with his dad. Since there wasn't any, it has to be some kind of offshoot.
> Rob


There was so much conflict that she started shaking and bleeding. It looked as if she was trying to fight him but he was too strong.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

teknikel said:


> There was so much conflict that she started shaking and bleeding. It looked as if she was trying to fight him but he was too strong.


She did put up a hell of a fight, though... she resisted telling him about the mystery woman for a while.


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Really predictable episode. I thought it was just ok for that reason. I knew a while back when nathan was healed by adam that HRG was going to die but get healed. I also felt they broadcasted suresh's moral quandary too much. And Adam killing Kaito was pretty obvious at this point.
> 
> I do like the implication that Elle is maybe rethinking her loyalties. And that parkman did cross the line with angela petrelli.
> 
> There are a few people we haven't met in the photo of the company... victoria, the hispanic guy, and the african american lady.


You may have figured it out, and predicted it. But you didn't "know".


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Did anyone notice that Elle was drinking a Slusho! when she was waiting in the car with Mohinder?










Greg Beeman (the director/producer) has photos of the Heroes characters drinking Slusho! on his blog, that were taken during the filming of this episode.



BTW, Slusho is a slurpee-type drink that is featured in the film Cloverfield, which is produced by JJ Abrams. Greg Grunberg, who is in the movie, is also good friends with JJ. If you want to find out more about Cloverfield, check out CloverfieldClues.com


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

borther said:


> You may have figured it out, and predicted it. But you didn't "know".


 I suggest you consult a dictionary and take the semantic trollery elsewhere.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 19, 2000)

stiffi said:


> I knew that wasn't Imperial Beach! I've never been there, but everybody who watched John From Cincinnati said they really did use IB, so I knew this was somewhere else.
> 
> They made a big point about saying it was IB. Why not just say San Pedro?


And why the made up town of Casa Verde (or whatever the h*ll they called it). Nice shot of Santa Monica Pier in the background when they were at the hotel.

And I have been to IB, and it doesn't look like that.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Does anybody have a screencap of the group photo of "elders" who are being killed off?

Nevermind!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

getreal said:


> Does anybody have a screencap of the group photo of "elders" who are being killed off?














Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they just needed the book as a prop before they cast the part, and used a placeholder image.
> 
> In this case, there can be no doubt that it's gonna be Joanna Cassidy, because it's clearly her in the photograph, not some anonymous woman.


The role of Joanna Cassidy is being played by Victoria Pratt.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> There are a few people we haven't met in the photo of the company... victoria, the hispanic guy, and the african american lady.


It looks like all the other people are deceased:










The only people left are Angela and Maury, who are "incarcerated", Bob, and now Victoria.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

LooseWiring said:


> So, if Suresh's blood cured his sister, and Claire's blood cured HRG, and Adam's blood cured Nathan, what does that say about Suresh?
> 
> Is it possible Suresh shot HRG as a ruse with the full intention of reviving him with Claire's blood?


Suresh's blood doesn't cure anything but the virus? Did they say that he was born to cure his sister, but he was too late? How did they know he could do that?

I think Mohinder is too trusting of Bob. Obviously if the plan was to bring HRG back to life, he followed through, but I wouldn't kill someone I cared about and count on Bob to revive him. Mohinder doesn't seem to realize that he is not in charge.

Lots of you seem to think that it was wrong for Parkman to question Mrs. Petretti like that. I think using that power on her was ok because she's been using powers herself her whole life. She could have just given him the info and made it easier on herself. Using it on Molly to get her to eat her cereal, unless he was just experimenting, was wrong, IMO.

Why is it OK for Claire or Peter to be saved from death by their powers, or to save HRG but not OK for Hiro to save his Dad by time travel? Is it just that Hiro and Sulu have higher moral standards than some others? Or is it a time continuum thing. I thought there was going to be a big rift or something when young Hiro accidentally touched present day Hiro. I was holding my breath.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> It looks like all the other people are deceased:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The handwriting on the post-its is pretty bad. I can barely decipher the names of the ones we already know ...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> The role of Joanna Cassidy is being played by Victoria Pratt.


I find it strangely odd that Mr Petrelli is the only one not facing forward, so his face is not 100% recognizable...???

-smak-


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

smak said:


> I find it strangely odd that Mr Petrelli is the only one not facing forward, so his face is not 100% recognizable...???
> 
> -smak-


Well, it could be to make the photo look more candid, but it's more likely they just haven't cast the role yet.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think I noticed until now that the photo was taken up on Devaraux's roof.

But my next question is, which of those people are actually there? Some of them really look photshopped in.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am probably smeeking, but I loved this episode! Heroes is BACK!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> Well, it could be to make the photo look more candid, but it's more likely they just haven't cast the role yet.


That photo is hardly candid. What happened was that at the very last second, Petrelli turned to his left and said, "Hey Bob, is my tie on straight?"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Using it on Molly to get her to eat her cereal, unless he was just experimenting, was wrong, IMO.


Oh he was totally experimenting. When he hugged her he thought something like "please, just trust me", and Molly said, "Ok, I trust you." Matt then got a "Huh? What just happened?" look on his face, then realized what had just probably happened, then did the cereal thing just to confirm it for himself.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Re: post #154...

Wow! Another new Hero... with the ability to hide in plain sight!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

avery said:


> Re: post #154...
> 
> Wow! Another new Hero... with the ability to hide in plain sight!


Wouldn't that be fun to play with Molly?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> The role of Joanna Cassidy is being played by Victoria Pratt.


She is standing next to Bob, I wonder if it is Elle's mom.

My dad really needs to pay attention to the show, he missed that Noah was hooked up to an IV and thought he had a power!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I suggest you consult a dictionary and take the semantic trollery elsewhere.


But he was 100% correct.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm a little confused about the timeline.

How many days after Kaito's murder did Hero return?
How many dies after Adam's breakout did the murder happen?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Two things:
> 1. When did Claire's mom find out about Natan, Claire's biological father, being able to fly. When he fathered Claire, nobody knew he could fly. And, IIRC, Claire never found out he could fly. And HRG kept the company info from her: so how did she know? (If you can't remember the scene, she tells HRG that girls pick boyfriends like their dads, and he asked if that was because West could fly.)


You basically just answered your own question. It was HRG who mentioned flying; his wife's reply (which is missing above) was something like "No, you're both very protective of Claire".


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Another quick point. Wasn't it said that Adam was one of the original 12? Or am I mis-remembering it? Because he certainly does not seem to be in the picture. Of course, he could be the one taking it, but that would mean there were thirteen.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Have we ever found out what Sulu's power is?


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

wprager said:


> Another quick point. Wasn't it said that Adam was one of the original 12? Or am I mis-remembering it? Because he certainly does not seem to be in the picture. Of course, he could be the one taking it, but that would mean there were thirteen.


Supposedly he's been locked away for 30 years by the people in the picture.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

wprager said:


> Another quick point. Wasn't it said that Adam was one of the original 12? Or am I mis-remembering it? Because he certainly does not seem to be in the picture. Of course, he could be the one taking it, but that would mean there were thirteen.


You could be right, maybe there were 13. Here is my thinking. At the time Kaito made the comment to Angela, they were both under the belief that Adam was locked up and therefore a non factor. By saying "there were 12 of us" he may have meant the group left after Adam's incaceration. This would be supported by his statement later that episode, "Of all of them, I would never have thought it to be you."

Edit to add, I doubt he would take a picture of them as, mentioned above, he was locked away.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So when Hiro with his sword tracks down Adam, will he say, (in Japanese):

"Hello, my name is Hiro Nakamura. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

That would be incontheivable.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> That would be incontheivable.


I don't think that means what you think it means!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

For those wanting to know Adam's intentions, you may want to read the webcomic this week. And for those who do not want to read it



Spoiler



Adam explicitly states that he wants nothing more than to destroy the "miserable humanity" that surrounds him.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> For those wanting to know Adam's intentions, you may want to read the webcomic this week. And for those who do not want to read it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to think things through...



Spoiler



it's going to be pretty boring being the last person on earth _and_ immortal.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

busyba said:


> He needs to think things through...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> He needs to think things through...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he cuts himself exactly in half there'll end up being two of him, then he can play with himself for eternity.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> But my next question is, which of those people are actually there? Some of them really look photshopped in.


Funny you should say that - the first few times I scrolled by Getreal's version of the photo I didn't even notice Waldo.



getreal said:


> Does anybody have a screencap of the group photo of "elders" who are being killed off?
> 
> Nevermind!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> If he cuts himself exactly in half there'll end up being two of him, then he can play with himself for eternity.


Would that be gay, or masturbation?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> Would that be gay, or masturbation?


Well, I was thinking board and card games. But that'd work, too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> But he was 100% correct.


No, he wasn't. People say "I knew x" for emphasis. The nice thing about the english language is that most people realize that not everything is supposed to be interpreted literally. But there are always the trolls lurking around looking to pick a fight over literal interpretations when the english language is not always intended to be interpreted literally. Thus, I reiterate the request for the semantic trolls to lurk elsewhere. Also worth noting... some of the dictionary definitions permit my statement to be interpreted literally and still be correct. Incidentally, since we are on the topic of semantics, there is either correct or incorrect. Saying 100% correct is redundant.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> But there are always the trolls lurking around looking to pick a fight


And the cliche goes something like pots and kettles calling each other black.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Shaunnick said:


> And the cliche goes something like pots and kettles calling each other black.


Which is dumb because none of my pots and kettles are black.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Incidentally, since we are on the topic of semantics, there is either correct or incorrect. Saying 100% correct is redundant.


Troll here,

While i agree that there are situations where either one is correct or incorrect, this may not be one of them.

There were three points in the OP. And like grading a test, the responder decided that all three were correct. Therefore "100% correct". If the responder had thought only one of those points were "correct" then he may have stated that he was "33.33...% correct". So, he may have been breaking the post in parts and giving an overall grade.

Maybe his statement was taken too literally.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm a little confused about the timeline.
> 
> How many days after Kaito's murder did Hero return?
> How many dies after Adam's breakout did the murder happen?


I think they kind of played fast and loose with the timeline. The previous episode, "Four Months Ago" (or whatever it was called), seemed to base all its timelines on the things that happened in the season premiere, "Four Months Later." However, what they don't really take into account is all the stuff that's happened since the premiere must have taken at least a week, and probably more like a month. Therefore, it's tough to say exactly when everything happened.

But if I had to guess, I'd say that Kaito was murdered about a week after Adam's escape, because I think that the escape was "one week ago," and that Kaito was murdered within 24 hours of the pilot episode.

As for how long after that Hiro returned, it's been long enough for Ando to go back to Japan, become a worker drone again, and then find the sword and start getting it translated. It's been long enough for the MexiTwins to get from Central America all the way through Mexico and into the U.S. It's been long enough for Claire to work herself into her new school, become part of the cheerleading squad, and fall for a boyfriend. And yet, during all that time, there was no memorial service for Kaito until Hiro returned.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I was watching "Don't Look Back" from season 1 yesterday. That symbol that Takezo Kensei uses was in probably half of the scenes. It was in paintings in Isaac's apartment. There were paintings that had nothing else on them, just that symbol. Peter drew that symbol in the sky in the stick figure drawing of him and Nathan. Mohinder was looking at his father's work scrolling across the computer screen and the gaps between the letters in the dna code formed the symbol. When Parkman was at the house where he found Molly, the pool had a hose and some other things floating in it in the shape of that symbol.

I only watched for maybe 15 minutes and I saw it in all of those scenes. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, looks like I'm late to the party as usual. Here is a gallery of appearances: http://heroeswiki.com/Symbol#Season_One


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

stalemate said:


> OK, looks like I'm late to the party as usual. Here is a gallery of appearances: http://heroeswiki.com/Symbol#Season_One


Wow, there were some great ones (i.e. well hidden) that I never would have caught.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I don't think I noticed until now that the photo was taken up on Devaraux's roof.
> 
> But my next question is, which of those people are actually there? Some of them really look photshopped in.


Yeah, I thought so too...like Angela, Bob, Nakamura, Devreaux(?), and Linderman. They were the only ones we have seen on the show, until Maury, the cop's dad, showed up. But he does not look 'added' to the picture, IMHO.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> For those wanting to know Adam's intentions, you may want to read the webcomic this week. And for those who do not want to read it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I knew I shouldn't have read your spoiler! Though I was fairly sure Adam was the bad guy, I did have some doubt.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> Even the family lineage doesn't tie into this because your genetics are not directly tied to your blood, are they?


That's only the red blood cells. There's a lot of stuff in blood that does have genetic material, and that's normal blood -- who knows what extra stuff is in Claire's blood.



smak said:


> I mean, Seinfeld replaced his father on Seinfeld after a few episodes of another actor playing him.


Jamie in _Mad About You_ went through I think three sets of parents. (Which is fine, but unfortunately the personality changed too.)



busyba said:


> He needs to think things through...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Maybe he has plans for Claire. (When she's old enough, of course!  )



TAsunder said:


> Which is dumb because none of my pots and kettles are black.


Back before cheap stainless steel, cleaner-burning fires, and other advances, pots and kettles tended to accumulate a lot of carbon buildup a lot faster than they do now, and had to be regularly scrubbed. A pot or kettle that was black was one that was dirty, in that context.

So instead of forcing Angela, why didn't Matt try to reason with her? "Okay, you don't want to give out her secret, fine. Work with me, then. Help me figure out a way to protect her without revealing anything. How might Adam find her and what can we do to stop it?" After all, Matt doesn't really need to know where she is. I guess that would make bad television?


----------

